# Has anyone used/seen used a Maxpedition Condor 2 pack?



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

I found one of these packs on amazon for a decent price. The reviews for it weren't too bad and I've used a few other Maxpedition packs that weren't too bad. but I figured I'd get all the research I could on it. I'm mostly interested in it's MOLLE or ALICE capabilities but I'll take whatever info I can on it.

Thanks ahead for replies.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mikesolid said:


> I found one of these packs on amazon for a decent price. The reviews for it weren't too bad and I've used a few other Maxpedition packs that weren't too bad. but I figured I'd get all the research I could on it. I'm mostly interested in it's MOLLE or ALICE capabilities but I'll take whatever info I can on it.
> 
> Thanks ahead for replies.


Hi Mike
I like MaxE gear.. I usually buy it from LA Police gear... they seem to have sales often...

I checked their site and with it being over $100.00 they have some freebies... 
Maxpedition Gear plus FREE SHIPPING plus a FREE HAT at LA Police Gear. Maxpedition Gear and Nylon READY TO SHIP!

May or may not be worth your time


----------



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

HozayBuck said:


> Hi Mike
> I like MaxE gear.. I usually buy it from LA Police gear... they seem to have sales often...
> 
> I checked their site and with it being over $100.00 they have some freebies...
> ...


The site definately seems worth the time. If nothing else just to check out everything else. Their price is a little more than amazons, but like you said they throw in some free stuff. So. Thanks alot for the site.


----------

